# Dryer recommendations?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm getting myself a blow dryer for Christmas. Any recommendations? I'd like to keep it under $200.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I went with the K9 fluffer (haven't gotten it yet) which was on sale for $280.00. 

I've heard some good things on the B-air dryers. The b-air I is on Amazon for ~$120. And the b-air II is ~$220

Most of the K9 models will be out of your price range. 

Metro Air Force Commander 2 is in your price range and I've heard people have been happy with that.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought the Go Pet Club Pet Grooming Hair Dryer for Dogs and Cats from Amazon for about 80 bucks. It is very powerful. I figured for 80 bucks, not much lost if Ben does not like the dryer.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Are they really loud? Like you feel like you will have hearing loss?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have not seen one that is not loud - even when the description says that it is not loud.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks
I ended up going with the metro forced air commander.
It should arrive on Tuesday!
Any hints/tips on the best way to dry a dog and how to get her used to it?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tip - keep the nozzle at either a 45° or a 90° angle for more efficient drying. In long hair sections, keep the nozzle just far enough away that the hair doesn't curl back in on itself (cause that causes tangles). Don't ever point it at eyes or ears. Ouch!

As for getting her used to it, I just treat and praise first off and then On but away. Then on and blowing on him. And I work from the back up. To their head area. Make sure you treat and praise often. And if she gets too freaked out just turn it off but leave it out, and let her chill for a bit before trying again.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm also in the market for a good, QUIET, force air dryer. I've seen the Chris Christensen one a few times and you don't even know it's turned on. So silent but expensive ($300). 

A friend of mine uses one of the B'Air dryers and it seems pretty quiet. We have the Metro at work and it is loud. Has anyone used the Chris Christensen? I'm curious as to your thoughts on how well it works. I do like the quietness but may go for one of the B-Air dryers to save some $$ and its also quieter then the Metro.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a B-Air dryer for shows.... (I have a $300 high powered dryer for home as well). The B-Air is very quiet and has not blown fuses at shows (which was a big concern for me). 

I do think you need to spend over $120 on these dryers to get a good product....

And you also need a table to be able to dry efficiently. It's easier to get them used to being dried if they are up on the table and aren't moving around all the time. 

Chain feed treats - they get very used to being both up on the table and letting you dry them around the ears and neck (which is where they get funky otherwise).


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^ agreed on better behavior when on the table. 

We just got a grooming table on Wednesday. Bear is already a pro on it. He doesn't fight. Or fidget. He stands still and let's me do my thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear is a very good boy!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Bear is a very good boy!!



Thanks, Karen. He really is magnificent. He's been on a table maybe once before. I don't remember it but my husband swears it was the one time we took him to the groomers. That photo was taken after maybe 2 minutes practicing him getting up and off the table. He'll get up from the couch (behind him) but he actually prefers my lifting him. We're teaching a new command "paws up" for him to put just his paws on the table so I can hoist his butt up. So much easier on my back.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's my next question. Grooming table recommendations?
Also, where do you do all of the grooming stuff? Do you have a little station set up that you just leave up or do you just get everything ready whenever you need it? 
Do you just towel dry enough to get them to the table or is the table in the same room where you bathe them?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

In the past I would just give them a bath and let them run around outside to dry off so the grooming is new to me.
Also, how often do you bathe them?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We just it this set up this week. It was my splurge to myself. The booster bath came in the mail today and I haven't even seen it yet. But you can guess someone is getting a bath tonight!!!!

Anyways, my table has foldable legs and I got it on Amazon. When it's not in use, I fold it up and lean it against a wall. The tub will stay outside (under a roof/eave) or in the garage when not in use. 

My plan is to bath in the booster bath, towel dry a little. Move him to the table. HV him and do the actual groom on the table. After all is said and done well go inside and play with the damp towels that he missed out on.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ps - I bathe anywhere from every 1-6 weeks. Depends on how smell he gets.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How cold do you get there?
We have a semi-real winter here and this week for example the highs will only be in the low 30s, so I don't think I'd want to wash her outside, that seems like a hypothermia risk?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

See about $100+ for grooming tables. Make sure you're getting the table + arm. Something easy to set up. If you aren't moving the table around too much, weight of the table is not as important. 

I would love to have a room to myself for grooming. But I have to take stuff down after each use to save room. Normally I just groom in our living room (in front of the front window) or my bedroom. The table sets up and takes down fast, I keep it folded out of the way in our rec room. 

I have shampoos and other "quick grab" grooming supplies on a shelf in my bedroom. I also keep my grooming box (tool box nothing expensive) on a shelf. 

Dogs get bathed every week... <- I'm hoping to take them swimming tomorrow (unless the lake is still iced over) and they'll have their weekly bath tomorrow.

They are toweled directly out of the bathtub so they aren't dripping everywhere. 

Using a spray nozzle in the bathtub is a lifesaver as far as quickly getting the dogs wet and rinsing them off without too much extra water splashing around. 

They get turned loose while I clean up the bathroom and scoop hair out of the trap. It all just means the bathroom floor is mopped up every week. <- Generally the dogs are very hyper about leading the parade to the set up table and getting their turn up on the table because they get treats up there + I think the dryer feels good on them.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> How cold do you get there?
> We have a semi-real winter here and this week for example the highs will only be in the low 30s, so I don't think I'd want to wash her outside, that seems like a hypothermia risk?



It's San Diego. If it's below 60° during the day, it's rare. 

My booster bath has an add-on call "tropic show" which allows you to combine the hot and cold water lines so you get nice warm water. 

It has a drain and hose so the tub doesn't fill up with water. If your garage is insulated that might work. I'm sure I could use it in my kitchen if push came to shove. But even without the booster bath, I've been bathing him in our tub. After the last rinse, he'd stand and I'd squeeze as much water out as possible. Do I quick towel off and he'd be running for the living room rug to roll all over the place. We've been grooming on the ground so we'll see how well the new system works.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Used our booster bath for the first time. I'm definitely liking it. I just need to adjust some things in our routine. 

I opted for the driveway so we could be warmed by the sun. Downside? We were chilled by the wind. Carting all our shampoo, conditioner, towels, ear cleaning stuff, etc was laborious. Usually all that stuff is in the bathroom right at hand. 

There was water EVERYWHERE. So doing this in the kitchen isn't possible. This is definitely an outside only tub. 

The tub itself was sturdy and withstood over a dozen full body shakes from Bear. The drainage was decent but still left a thin layer of standing water when done. 

We installed the tropic shower option that combined the hot and cold water. After I actually turned it ON (SORRY BEAR!!!!) it was a perfect warm temperature. The pressure was amazing!! It blasted the shampoo and conditioner out in no time flat.

The three-point restraint system de great keeping him steady and still. Bear jumped into the tub no hesitation. 

Clean-up was super simple. I just rinsed out the tub, leaned it against the wall to drain, turned off the water, and threw the towels in the wash. It was lovely not having a flooded bathroom or a tub coated in dog fur. 

The only things I'll change is get a grooming apron to mitigate some of the water my clothes picked up, and get the 4" leg extensions to raise the tub just a wee bit. Overall this is a fantastic product. 

Pictures to come when my dryer gets here and I can do the full groom outside.


----------

